# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Neu!Neu!Neu!Siamonline.TV

## schiene

Nach harten Verhandlungen konnte Siamonline den RTL Nachrichtensprecher Peter Klöppel für ihre "News"gewinnen!
Heute:Siamonliner sind immer durstig!


Nichtraucher Walter rückfällig!Erste erschreckende Bilder!



Siamonline Admin.stehen nach manch einem Posting die Haare zu berge!



Oberzupfer Phommel schwer verunglückt!

----------


## Enrico

::  sehs jetzt erst. Nich schlecht, gibts da nen Generator dafür?

----------


## schiene

> sehs jetzt erst. Nich schlecht, gibts da nen Generator dafür?


gibt es hier:
http://www.onlinewahn.de/generator/

----------



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## Robert

Mein Beitrag:

----------


## schiene

mit der Karre und vollen Sound mal früh morgens um 03uhr durch die City fahren.Viellicht AC/DC dazu aufgelegt...ich denk das würde mir Spaß machen  ::

----------


## Robert

> mit der Karre und vollen Sound mal früh morgens um 03uhr durch die City fahren.Viellicht AC/DC dazu aufgelegt...ich denk das würde mir Spaß machen


In Thailand wird dann wohl nicht sehr viel passieren, aber hier drehen sie ihn ja auch am tage ab...

----------

